# Aristo craft streamliners



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me what prototype A/C used for the flute sided passenger cars? I'd like to locate some pics of the pototypes for detailing what I have before I start repainting them.
Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a nice picture...PM me your email...I can't post a pic here...I never figured that out from years ago...


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

E-mail sent the one in my profile is the same. Thanks 
Dave


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are an RDC and a Streamliner prototype.
JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those look too long! ha ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Splicer on 12/07/2008 10:27 AM
I have a nice picture...PM me your email...I can't post a pic here...I never figured that out from years ago. 

*Here are the photos that Splicer wanted to show. *


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Noel...  

These pictures came from my trip toTennesee and to the Mid-South Garden Railway Exhibit...The layout was in the streamliner...Really cool and I was fortunate to see it...The display closed &/or moved...Haven't heard anything since...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

those look more like USAT cars,, long.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/14/2008 5:12 PM
those look more like USAT cars,, long.


Wuzzup Mar-tay!? 

No, these are the ones Aristo modeled their streamliner from...Aristo shortened their model...This was before these massive curves started being produced...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT runs on 10' diameter, hardly massive. R1 is tiny, and always has been. Not trying to start a war, but I think they would have a lot more sales if they had made them longer. The heavyweights are pretty close to prototype length and they sell fine. 

Anyway, all in jest, no bashing here. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

But back in the day when Aristo first made the streamliner line 10' curves were the exception and not the norm...Now-a-days 10' is the norm...Many had 4' curves and if you had 8' you were considered fortunate... 

Now USA has longer and more detailed...ie closer to prototype...cars but the hobby has come a looooong way since the Aristo model...No war...Just the way it is...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

When I made my streamliner cars, I was in town with pretty tight curves, so kept mine short. This was years before Aristo made theirs though.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Noelw, 

Thanks for the pics and sorry for the delay in my response. It's been a little hectic here. 

Yea I know these are short, but for the price and that age old "theres a proto type for everything"( I'm sure some road ran shorties because of limitations in their right-of-way) I'll make due with them till I can make some of my own. Oops I for got Lewis told me people don't have the equipment to work with these. 

Dave


----------

